# Two Months of Good Hard Work



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you remember some three months ago I was having issues with my 3 year old dog not preforming at evaluation and backing up. Here are some vids of his progress.

First Vid (dtd: 03 MAR 2013) Not much aggression and a whole lot of backing up. dog lacked alot of confidence.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4CuxOoDwSU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Second and Third vid: (dtd: 16 MAY 2013) Much better showing of aggression and confidence. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5M0ib9NJUk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAXxwIwxZKs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Still have so much to do but I thought I'd share some progress. 

DW


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice progress. I'd say the problem was more training then temperament. The dog was just confused on what he was supposed to do?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Nice progress. I'd say the problem was more training then temperament. The dog was just confused on what he was supposed to do?


I saw some earlier vids, the dog was getting screwed and being taught his efforts were not effective is what I told Doug.

I was a little worried watching some of the videos with the new agitator, but in these latest ones, his technique and timing appear to have improved significantly.

Glad to see the progress Doug...now that the intensity is up, and the confidence is growing, my advice is to try to start to fade the whip, and the activeness of the agitator's stimulation. 

Keep letting dog move forward to the man, and have that dude let the dog chase him off the premises, instead of you running dog off to the car, and you should see even better progress.


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Nice progress. I'd say the problem was more training then temperament. The dog was just confused on what he was supposed to do?


Thanks Thomas! I think it goes without saying again that we had a rough start but are now on the right track. I couldn't be happier with our trainer and the results he's produced. Every week the dog just keeps better and better. It sure makes it fun when you can see real progress week to week. 

DW


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> Glad to see the progress Doug...now that the intensity is up, and the confidence is growing, my advice is to try to start to fade the whip, and the activeness of the agitator's stimulation.
> 
> Keep letting dog move forward to the man, and have that dude let the dog chase him off the premises, instead of you running dog off to the car, and you should see even better progress.


Very valid points as we discussed earlier. Yesteday was the first time that we began moving toward the helper so I suspect that he's already leading us in that direction. No rush IMO. We'll reach the finish line in due time. 

DW


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Wright 2 said:


> Very valid points as we discussed earlier. Yesteday was the first time that we began moving toward the helper so I suspect that he's already leading us in that direction. No rush IMO. We'll reach the finish line in due time.
> 
> DW


yep


----------



## Armahd Lewis (Jan 20, 2014)

Doug Wright 2 said:


> If you remember some three months ago I was having issues with my 3 year old dog not preforming at evaluation and backing up. Here are some vids of his progress.
> 
> First Vid (dtd: 03 MAR 2013) Not much aggression and a whole lot of backing up. dog lacked alot of confidence.
> 
> ...


I wish I can watch your video but it says it's private. I would like to know the process you went through to get your dog more confident. I feel like my dog is like yours was. Any advice you have would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah me too I think I remember the earlier vids


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Armahd Lewis said:


> I wish I can watch your video but it says it's private. I would like to know the process you went through to get your dog more confident. I feel like my dog is like yours was. Any advice you have would be appreciated thanks


Same here. Says videos are private.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Same here.

I would liked to have seen the videos.

On the other hand, and with no reference to the OP's dog,, I would ask if a dog that lacks confidence, be this due to faulty training or similar, can gain this later. A lack of aggression can be due to age, but at some point as the dog develops, this should "kick-in" naturally.

One of my dogs was a late starter due to the fact that I wanted him to have his first bite session with his breeder.

At 7 months I took him to watch the Swiss Championships. He sat by my side and watched but was more interested in dogs passing behind us.

At 9 months he met his master and vice versa! The breeder quickly changed the young dog sleeve to an adult one as the dog bit too hard.

A lot of handlers start too early, in my mind, with bitework. For some pups it could cause a lot of damage. I would think that they would have been good, but not excellent biters without this.

I am convinced the will to bite / fight is in the pup's makeup and is hard to squash. Therefore, those started off early with this in their Makeup will succeed, no matter how early or how faulty their training.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

the videos were posted at the time of the thread participation.

I believe that Doug had decided after some long hard thinkin, that he was not going to continue the protection type training with that particular dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

the videos were posted at the time of the thread participation.

I believe that Doug had decided after some long hard thinkin, that he was not going to continue the protection type training with that particular dog.


----------

